# Increasing Autotrail Cheynne 660 towing weight



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi,

I would like to increase the towing capacity on my 2008 Autotrail Cheynne 660SE 2.3 Multijet on a Maxi chassis. At present I tow a Toyota Aygo on an A frame, however, I would like to upgrade to a heavy car capable of carrying my mobility scooter like a Toyota Yaris/Honda Jazz.

The motorhome is plated at 5050 kg gross train weight a trailer weight of 1050 kg, this has been downgrade from the Fiat 6500 Kg by Autotrail due to the factory chassis extensions. And yes I have sent an email to SVtech.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I believe that the limitation is the chassis extension that is rated at a towing load of 1,050 max. I looked at increasing this on my Autotrail when I was thinking of using a trailer rather than an A frame. It is possible to do but you will need to have the chassis extension modified and SV Tech (or someone similar) will need to "sign" it off. I was talking to PWS in Poole about doing this as they had done this on another Autotrail and SV Tech had approved it. In the end I decided the A frame was easier and didn't bother.


----------

